# Where to look for orchestral backing (accompaniment) tracks?



## cabot

Does anyone know of a service or seller of backing tracks? The higher quality the better.
My friends are a piano / cello duo and they want to play to backing tracks live but other then youtube I am not sure where to look.

I'll post the tracks in question just in case someone has something:

1. HAUSER - Song from a Secret Garden 
2. HAUSER - Waltz No. 2 (Shostakovich) 
3. HAUSER & Caroline Campbell - Torna A Surriento 
4. Radetzky March - Marcha Radetzky, opus 228 (Johann Strauss I)
5. Johann Strauss II - The Blue Danube Waltz

Alternatively are there MIDI scores available?
Alternatively are there proprietary MIDI-like programs that do this? I know Sibelius exists but not more then that.

How would you approach this? Cheers!


----------

